# Please Help with a vicious cat



## Mikki (May 28, 2008)

My cat a female white nearly a year old, is becoming really viscious snarling spitting trying to bite visitors to the house, she is fine and gentle with my dad and I who see her most.

tonight she was unbearable, and we have had to put her in the garage as there are 3 young children staying here tonight and I am worried.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Has something changed in her life to suddenly make her react this way?

try Felliway plug in - its meant to calm them down. I myself have used it but i have a multicat household nd it didnt work but i have heard wonderful stories about it working


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Has she been spayed?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh dear, that does'nt sound good. Not sure what to suggest really. How long have you had her ? Something is'nt right, cats don't normally attack like that for no reason. Could she be in any pain or be unwell ? Thats about all I can think of really*


----------



## Mikki (May 28, 2008)

she hasnt been spayed, but she is booked in this monday. I don't think she is in pain as she is fine now with just my dad and me here, but to make sure she is seeing the vet and I have asked his advice. will look into the electronic device thing.

welcome some more ideas.


----------



## Mikki (May 28, 2008)

had her since she was a young kitten in September


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Has she had any really bad expereinces with visitors? 

The moggie who adopted us is fine with males - my sons could stroke her, but (up until very recently) just did not like females and would claw and run.


----------



## Boleyn (Feb 1, 2008)

She sounds very much like my cat who we had also had from a kitten, she calmed down a great deal after being spayed.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Mikki said:


> she hasnt been spayed, but she is booked in this monday. I don't think she is in pain as she is fine now with just my dad and me here, but to make sure she is seeing the vet and I have asked his advice. will look into the electronic device thing.
> 
> welcome some more ideas.


would i be right in thinking by electronic device thing you mean the felliway plug in device-as if you do it is a plug in like an airfreshenerIf i'm wrong Mikki apologies-it just made me chuckle but good luck with her and stay patient-you'll find a solution and one not involving any electronic devices


----------



## Mikki (May 28, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> would i be right in thinking by electronic device thing you mean the felliway plug in device-as if you do it is a plug in like an airfreshenerIf i'm wrong Mikki apologies-it just made me chuckle but good luck with her and stay patient-you'll find a solution and one not involving any electronic devices


yes you were right too soon to be thinking about the electric chair just yet


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Have you managed to sort anything out ?*


----------

